

Clever Cloud PaaS new pricings : cheaper and more finesse in your app config. - regisfoucault
http://www.clever-cloud.com/en/pricing.html

======
regisfoucault
More information on this news here : [http://us1.campaign-
archive2.com/?u=0928a3dc4855008ad5808ca4...](http://us1.campaign-
archive2.com/?u=0928a3dc4855008ad5808ca4e&id=87d35a7c7d)

------
altharaz
Sounds like the new Heroku: easier, cheaper, more efficient.

~~~
arjunbajaj
Heroku is easy to use, but it's definitely not cheap compared to other PaaS
out there.

